# where is my cdrom? [solved]

## dirtbag

ProLiant DL380 running 

beast install # cat /etc/gentoo-release 

Gentoo Base System release 1.12.9

beast install # uname -a

Linux beast 2.6.21-gentoo-r2 #2 SMP Sat May 26 22:08:45 EDT 2007 i686 Pentium III (Coppermine) GenuineIntel GNU/Linux

beast install # 

beast install # lspci

00:00.0 Host bridge: Broadcom CNB20LE Host Bridge (rev 05)

00:00.1 Host bridge: Broadcom CNB20LE Host Bridge (rev 05)

00:01.0 RAID bus controller: LSI Logic / Symbios Logic 53C1510 (rev 02)

00:02.0 Ethernet controller: Intel Corporation 82557/8/9 Ethernet Pro 100 (rev 0 :Cool: 

00:03.0 VGA compatible controller: ATI Technologies Inc 3D Rage IIC 215IIC [Mach64 GT IIC] (rev 7a)

00:04.0 System peripheral: Compaq Computer Corporation Advanced System Management Controller

00:05.0 Ethernet controller: ADMtek NC100 Network Everywhere Fast Ethernet 10/100 (rev 11)

00:0f.0 ISA bridge: Broadcom OSB4 South Bridge (rev 4f)

00:0f.1 IDE interface: Broadcom OSB4 IDE Controller

beast install # 

beast linux # zcat /proc/config.gz | grep CONFIG_BLK_DEV_IDECD

CONFIG_BLK_DEV_IDECD=y

so Im looking in /dev and dont see a 

/dev/cdrom

/dev/hda (or b or c, etc)

sooo... why am I missing a cdrom device? Im pretty sure its on the ide bus

lshw sez...

        *-ide UNCLAIMED

             description: IDE interface

             product: OSB4 IDE Controller

             vendor: Broadcom

             physical id: f.1

             bus info: pci@0000:00:0f.1

             version: 00

             width: 32 bits

             clock: 33MHz

             capabilities: ide bus_master

             configuration: latency=64

-dbLast edited by dirtbag on Tue Jul 17, 2007 9:00 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## Turingtest

Is this running from the live CD or an installed system? 

The obvious first step would be to test the hardware. Can you access the cd-rom from a knoppix CD or from a windows install for example, if not the problem's obviously not gentoo related and you need to check cables etc.  

If it is a software problem, are you using a custom kernel or genkernel? IDE Drivers as module or compiled in? 

If genkernel do any IDE drivers show up when you lsmod? 

Have you tried any other devices on this IDE controller?

----------

## dirtbag

well, this is my server, so its running an already installed gentoo system.. Im not going to reboot it just to test..  :Wink: 

its a custom kernel, Im not using genkernel.

CONFIG_IDE=y

CONFIG_BLK_DEV_IDE=y

there are no other ide devices in this server..

-DB

----------

## Turingtest

Well I'd check in the kernel config under device drivers, check the settings for your IDE controller, ATAPI drivers, maybe also under filesystem support for various CD-ROM filesystems. Maybe change the DMA/Bus mastering options. Strikes me the most likely thing here is that some relevant stuff just isn't compiled in. Beyond that it's really hard to say without further testing.

----------

## Akkara

I notice you're running a .21 kernel.  Is this a recent change?  If I recall, one of the recent kernels had re-done the PATA driver and all PATA drives now are /dev/sdX along with any SATA drives.  I don't recall which kernel had this change in it so this might not be your problem.

(Aside - I was SO tempted to answer "On the shelf next to that old computer power supply" when I read the topic, "where is my cdrom?"  :Smile:   )

----------

## dirtbag

yes, I did recently upgrade my kernel to 2.6.21 so it might have something to do with the problem

but I did check for it 

jason@beast ~ $ ls -al /dev/sd*

ls: cannot access /dev/sd*: No such file or directory

-db

----------

## Shadow AOK

Same problem here with a 2.6.21 kernel on an installed system.

No cdroms, cdrom, hdc, hdd or sdX in my /dev.

But at boot, my dvdrom and cdrom are recognized :

Probing IDE interface ide1...

hdc: ATAPI DVD RW 8XMax, ATAPI CD/DVD-ROM drive

hdd: LTN486S, ATAPI CD/DVD-ROM drive

ide1 at 0x170-0x177,0x376 on irq 15

I'll try tomorrow to reboot on an older kernel to see if the problem persists.

(kernell configuration is ok)

----------

## Shadow AOK

Here's my tests :

2.6.21-gentoo : no drives in /dev

2.6.20-gentoo-r8 : no drives in /dev

2.6.19-gentoo-r5 : no drives in /dev

2.6.18-gentoo-r4 : no drives in /dev

It seems that's not a kernel problem.

----------

## Stu_28

Since it's showing up in dmesg, it might be udev related.  Try getting rid of the /etc/udev/rules.d/70-persistent-cd.rules file (keep a back up of it somewhere just in case) and then reboot (it should regenerate that file when udevd starts up again, but if it doesn't run udevtrigger).

If that doesn't work, is it listed in /sys/block?  What's the output of `udevtrigger --subsystem-match=block --dry-run --verbose`?

----------

## dirtbag

jason@beast ~ $ ls -al /sys/block

total 0

drwxr-xr-x 12 root root 0 May 27 17:41 .

drwxr-xr-x 11 root root 0 May 27 17:41 ..

drwxr-xr-x  8 root root 0 Jul 17 14:45 ida!c0d0

drwxr-xr-x  6 root root 0 Jul 17 14:45 ida!c0d1

drwxr-xr-x  4 root root 0 Jul 17 14:45 loop0

drwxr-xr-x  4 root root 0 Jul 17 14:45 loop1

drwxr-xr-x  4 root root 0 Jul 17 14:45 loop2

drwxr-xr-x  4 root root 0 Jul 17 14:45 loop3

drwxr-xr-x  4 root root 0 Jul 17 14:45 loop4

drwxr-xr-x  4 root root 0 Jul 17 14:45 loop5

drwxr-xr-x  4 root root 0 Jul 17 14:45 loop6

drwxr-xr-x  4 root root 0 Jul 17 14:45 loop7

jason@beast ~ $ 

jason@beast ~ $ sudo udevtrigger --subsystem-match=block --dry-run --verbose

Password:

/block/ida!c0d0

/block/ida!c0d0/ida!c0d0p1

/block/ida!c0d0/ida!c0d0p2

/block/ida!c0d0/ida!c0d0p3

/block/ida!c0d1

/block/ida!c0d1/ida!c0d1p1

/block/loop0

/block/loop1

/block/loop2

/block/loop3

/block/loop4

/block/loop5

/block/loop6

/block/loop7

jason@beast ~ $

----------

## Kabuto

You have the Serverworks chipset driver installed under "ATA..Support"?

----------

## dirtbag

actually, no I dont.. 

should I use this?

-db

----------

## Stu_28

Yes, that's the drivers for the controller your CD drive is connected to.

----------

## dirtbag

so should I disable that other stuff in the 

device drivers

       ATA/ATAPI/MFM/RLL support

                 <*>     Include IDE/ATAPI CDROM support

and if I enable

 Serial ATA (prod) and Parallel ATA (experimental) drivers  --->

              <M>   ServerWorks Frodo / Apple K2 SATA support  

whats the module name?  sata_svw?

I tried loading that and ...

beast linux # lsmod

Module                  Size  Used by

sata_svw                5572  0 

libata                 90288  1 sata_svw

nfsd                   76008  13 

exportfs                4256  1 nfsd

lockd                  51880  2 nfsd

sunrpc                132476  9 nfsd,lockd

tun                     7392  1 

beast linux # 

but I still dont see /dev/hd*

or /dev/sd*

beast linux # ls -al /dev/hd*

ls: cannot access /dev/hd*: No such file or directory

beast linux # ls -al /dev/sd*

ls: cannot access /dev/sd*: No such file or directory

beast linux # 

-db

----------

## Stu_28

No, wrong one, you want "SERVERWORKS OSB4/CSB5/CSB6/HT1000 PATA support".  As for the module name, it's pata_serverworks.

----------

## dirtbag

bwuhahahhaa!

scsi0 : pata_serverworks

ata1.00: ATAPI, max MWDMA2

ata1.00: configured for MWDMA2

scsi1 : pata_serverworks

scsi 0:0:0:0: CD-ROM            COMPAQ   CD-224E          9.0B PQ: 0 ANSI: 5

scsi 0:0:0:0: Attached scsi generic sg0 type 5

beast linux # ls -al /dev/sg0 

crw-rw---- 1 root cdrom 21, 0 Jul 17 16:59 /dev/sg0

beast linux # 

beast linux # ls -al /dev/sr0 

brw-rw---- 1 root cdrom 11, 0 Jul 17 17:07 /dev/sr0

mount of /dev/sr0  works now.

thankyew!

-db

----------

## Shadow AOK

I tried eveyrthing given here and that doesn't work for me.

```
linux ~ # ls -al /sys/block/

total 0

drwxr-xr-x 28 root root 0 jui 24 08:06 .

drwxr-xr-x 10 root root 0 jui 24 08:06 ..

drwxr-xr-x  5 root root 0 jui 24 08:06 fd0

drwxr-xr-x  8 root root 0 jui 24 08:06 hda

drwxr-xr-x  4 root root 0 jui 24 08:06 loop0

drwxr-xr-x  4 root root 0 jui 24 08:06 loop1

drwxr-xr-x  4 root root 0 jui 24 08:06 loop2

drwxr-xr-x  4 root root 0 jui 24 08:06 loop3

drwxr-xr-x  4 root root 0 jui 24 08:06 loop4

drwxr-xr-x  4 root root 0 jui 24 08:06 loop5

drwxr-xr-x  4 root root 0 jui 24 08:06 loop6

drwxr-xr-x  4 root root 0 jui 24 08:06 loop7

drwxr-xr-x  4 root root 0 jui 24 08:06 ram0

drwxr-xr-x  4 root root 0 jui 24 08:06 ram1

drwxr-xr-x  4 root root 0 jui 24 08:06 ram10

drwxr-xr-x  4 root root 0 jui 24 08:06 ram11

drwxr-xr-x  4 root root 0 jui 24 08:06 ram12

drwxr-xr-x  4 root root 0 jui 24 08:06 ram13

drwxr-xr-x  4 root root 0 jui 24 08:06 ram14

drwxr-xr-x  4 root root 0 jui 24 08:06 ram15

drwxr-xr-x  4 root root 0 jui 24 08:06 ram2

drwxr-xr-x  4 root root 0 jui 24 08:06 ram3

drwxr-xr-x  4 root root 0 jui 24 08:06 ram4

drwxr-xr-x  4 root root 0 jui 24 08:06 ram5

drwxr-xr-x  4 root root 0 jui 24 08:06 ram6

drwxr-xr-x  4 root root 0 jui 24 08:06 ram7

drwxr-xr-x  4 root root 0 jui 24 08:06 ram8

drwxr-xr-x  4 root root 0 jui 24 08:06 ram9

linux ~ # udevtrigger --subsystem-match=block --dry-run --verbose

/block/fd0

/block/hda

/block/hda/hda1

/block/hda/hda2

/block/hda/hda3

/block/loop0

/block/loop1

/block/loop2

/block/loop3

/block/loop4

/block/loop5

/block/loop6

/block/loop7

/block/ram0

/block/ram1

/block/ram10

/block/ram11

/block/ram12

/block/ram13

/block/ram14

/block/ram15

/block/ram2

/block/ram3

/block/ram4

/block/ram5

/block/ram6

/block/ram7

/block/ram8

/block/ram9
```

```
linux ~ # uname -a

Linux linux.domain.tld 2.6.21-gentoo #4 SMP PREEMPT Tue Jul 17 13:48:50 CEST 2007 i686 Intel(R) Pentium(R) 4 CPU 2.00GHz GenuineIntel GNU/Linux

linux ~ # lspci

00:00.0 Host bridge: Intel Corporation 82845G/GL[Brookdale-G]/GE/PE DRAM Controller/Host-Hub Interface (rev 01)

00:02.0 VGA compatible controller: Intel Corporation 82845G/GL[Brookdale-G]/GE Chipset Integrated Graphics Device (rev 01)

00:1d.0 USB Controller: Intel Corporation 82801DB/DBL/DBM (ICH4/ICH4-L/ICH4-M) USB UHCI Controller #1 (rev 01)

00:1d.1 USB Controller: Intel Corporation 82801DB/DBL/DBM (ICH4/ICH4-L/ICH4-M) USB UHCI Controller #2 (rev 01)

00:1d.7 USB Controller: Intel Corporation 82801DB/DBM (ICH4/ICH4-M) USB2 EHCI Controller (rev 01)

00:1e.0 PCI bridge: Intel Corporation 82801 PCI Bridge (rev 81)

00:1f.0 ISA bridge: Intel Corporation 82801DB/DBL (ICH4/ICH4-L) LPC Interface Bridge (rev 01)

00:1f.1 IDE interface: Intel Corporation 82801DB (ICH4) IDE Controller (rev 01)

00:1f.5 Multimedia audio controller: Intel Corporation 82801DB/DBL/DBM (ICH4/ICH4-L/ICH4-M) AC'97 Audio Controller (rev 01)

05:08.0 Ethernet controller: Intel Corporation 82801DB PRO/100 VE (LOM) Ethernet Controller (rev 81)
```

The server is a simple Compaq D31m workstation.

----------

